#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-01-31
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-01
<faktorqm> buenas noches
<faktorqm> hoy era la reunion verdad?
<m4v> sep
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<faktorqm> ok entonces estoy correcto
<faktorqm> buenas Sergio
<SergioMeneses> faktorqm: como vamos?
<faktorqm> todo bien, por suerte, vos? faltan venir mas?
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> falta varios
<m4v> faltan 2 horas también :P
<faktorqm> no, el mail decia 23 horas UTC
<faktorqm> nosotros somos -3, por lo tanto
<faktorqm> a las 20 horas de Argentina
<faktorqm> es la reunion
<m4v> uhm, el calendario está a las 01 UTC de mañana ..
<faktorqm> ok, yo me guie unicamente por el mail, no por calendario (a proposito, donde esta?)
<m4v> en el topic, pero creo que está bien el email y mal el calendario
<faktorqm> ok
<m4v> google calendar no tiene UTC, es increible.
<m4v> ahí lo arreglé, bárbaro, una vez más.. todo mal :D
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> m4v: q horario sale al fin?
 * SergioMeneses vive en el irc 
<m4v> habíamos acordado 23UTC
<m4v> pero el calendario tenía 01UTC
<m4v> pensé que Pablo lo arregló... o estaba bien antes y él lo rompió? :D
<SergioMeneses> m4v: :S
<SergioMeneses> q yo recuerde m4v era a las 23utc
<m4v> SergioMeneses: si si, pero en el calendario estaba puesto en 2 horas
<SergioMeneses> m4v: mmmm.....
<m4v> y fué pablo el que lo puso a esa hora (recién lo cambié de nuevo a 23UTC)
<m4v> bueno, seguramente no va a aparecer
<SergioMeneses> m4v: aja
<faktorqm> UTC no es igual a GMT?
<SergioMeneses> las 23utc fueron...
<SergioMeneses> faktorqm: q recuerde no... sino estoy mal
<m4v> faktorqm: no, pero en práctica creo que sí
<m4v> bueno, igual..
<m4v> que pensabamos discutir? ya me olvidé
<faktorqm> plan maestro
<SergioMeneses> m4v: lo del plan maestro
<SergioMeneses> ademas lo de classroom
<faktorqm> y proceso de
<SergioMeneses> eso anda olvidado
<faktorqm> organizacion para unir todos los locos
<faktorqm> unir = integrar :P
<SergioMeneses> faktorqm: eso
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> faktorqm: de donde sos?
<m4v> bueno, seguramente el plan maestro va a salir bien cuando logremos reunirnos a la misma hora sin confusiones.
<m4v> (como primer paso)
<m4v> recuerdo que ya antes tramamos de hacer reuniones cada 2 semanas pero eso también dejó de hacerce
<faktorqm> jajajaja bueno che, un desliz lo puede tener cualquiera
<m4v> s/tramamos/tratámos/
<faktorqm> podriamos probar cada 3 o cada un mes
<m4v> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocosHispanos/Reunion
<m4v> faktorqm: las útlimas reuniones tampoco se pudieron concretar.
<SergioMeneses> eso me parece importante... el reunirnos es crucial... sino los proyetos se caen
<SergioMeneses> proyectos
<faktorqm> coincido
<m4v> para mí no hay mucho que hacer, más que tratar de estar en contacto, estamos en un periodo donde los más activos no pueden estarlo (y por eso salió mal el UUD ES)
<SergioMeneses> si m4v ultimamente andamos con mucho trabajo :S ahorita se viene el flisol :S
<faktorqm> consulta, de la traduccion de la documentacion
<faktorqm> de doc.ubuntu-es.org, esta nombrado algun encargado?
<faktorqm> (es el punto uno del plan maestro)
<m4v> estoy de acuerdo, yo solo digo que es algo que hay que aceptar y no tiene sentido que se armen medidas para arreglar algo que no se puede. Por más que se arme un concilio o una estructura, si no hay gente con tiempo para hacer, esto va a seguir siendo lo mismo.
<m4v> faktorqm: no, ese sitio está como abandonado
<faktorqm> :o
<m4v> creo que se trató de contactar a Ke|p pero nada
<faktorqm> m4v: yo comparto tu postura de que si no hay gente con tiempo para hacer las cosas nada sirve, pero tambien si por lo menos
<faktorqm> agarramos a un flaco, lo ponemos de encargado, lo que no significa
<faktorqm> que tenga toda l responsabilidad, simplemente que se siente 1 hora
<faktorqm> a hablar con los loco contacts, o con la gente de su loco
<faktorqm> o de otros locos
<faktorqm> y arme un sprint de traduccion
<m4v> bueno, eso lo puede hacer cualquiera *ahora*
<faktorqm> por ejemplo, en este mismo canal
<m4v> no veo porque tenemos que poner a alguien y decirle que haga estp
<m4v> tenemos que hacerlo todos por motus propio.
<m4v> es solo cuestion de estár en contacto y decir lo que uno está haciendo por maillist, irc, etc
<faktorqm> claro pero cuando no hay uno que organice, quiza se esta perdiendo el esfuerzo de alguien por que otro ya lo hizo
<faktorqm> ok
<m4v> por eso lo de estar en contacto
<faktorqm> podriamos enviar a la lista la parte de la traduccion de documentacion
<m4v> lo de designar a alguien como responsable me suena más a "tirar la resposabilidad a otro"
<faktorqm> naaa nombrar un responsable lo digo por nombrar un organizador, alguien que ordene un poco, que sincronice los movimientos
<m4v> faktorqm: la documentación la podés editar y actualizar si querés, no es necesario mandarla a la lista
<m4v> yo lo hice por un tiempo (sigo haciendolo para cosas importantes en #ubuntu-es) pero ya medio que me cansé
<faktorqm> ok, y quien la revisa para saber si traduje mal algo? o puse algun comando q no iba?
<m4v> y no se, no hay un responsable, es un wiki
<SergioMeneses> m4v: faktorqm voy a clase cualquier cosa me dan ping
<faktorqm> ok. otra cosa queria decir que me parece importante
<faktorqm> que es no ir contra todos los puntos que se listaron
<faktorqm> simplemente por lo menos empezar con una o dos cosas
<m4v> a mí ahora lo que me preocupa es que hacemos con el UUD ES
<faktorqm> y comenzar a delegar a representantes o loco contacts de los locos hispanoparlantes
<faktorqm> parte de las cosas, como por ejemplo, no se
<faktorqm> vamos a traducir esta parte de la wiki, tal di ay tal hora
<faktorqm> si quieren estan invitados
<m4v> se pensaba hacer para el fin de semana pasado pero como nadie se anotó para dar charla (solo 2) se canceló
<faktorqm> que cosa?
<m4v> Ubuntu User Day en Español
<faktorqm> ahhh perdon, no segui el hilo
<faktorqm> de la conversacion
<m4v> faktorqm: por lo del wiki, es mejor estar en #ubuntu-es y ver cuales son los articulos que más se necesitan traducir (como el del grub2) y no ponerse a traducir cosas al azar.
<m4v> son cosas que yo quiero hacer pero no tengo tiempo.
<faktorqm> ok
<m4v> ahora cuando salga Natty va a hacer falta otro de Unity, etc
<m4v> faktorqm: por lo que dijiste de mandar al maillist, es buena idea igual avisar que terminaste de traducir algo, avisar que estás haciendo, etc
<faktorqm> ok lo voy a tener en cuenta
<m4v> más que nada para ver que hay gente haciendo cosas, a veces da idea que no hay nada y como que eso desanima
<faktorqm> si
<faktorqm> uud es, que facciamo?
<m4v> no entendí..
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-02
<faktorqm> que hacemos con uud es
<faktorqm> vamos a reeditar?
<faktorqm> volvemos a llamar? directamente lo dejamos?
<m4v> nose, el problema principal es que no hay instructores, y los que dieron charlas anteriormente no están aquí..
<m4v> (salvo por SergioMeneses)
<m4v> se podría hacer un nuevo llamado y ver
<faktorqm> ok
<faktorqm> tema integracion de los locos hispanoparlantes?
<faktorqm> alguna sugerencia?
<faktorqm> a mi sinceramente no se me ocurre
<faktorqm> demasiado, visto y considerando las distancias q existen
<faktorqm> en latinoamerica entre algunos paises
<m4v> nose, yo con tal de que nos salgan bien las reuniones en forma sostenida me conformo
<m4v> todo esto que pasa es para mí un problema de comunicación
<faktorqm> puede ser, y lo habias planteado antes?
<m4v> no realmente.
<C3s4r> Buenas noches a todos.
<faktorqm> buenas noches
<m4v> hola C3s4r
<C3s4r> hola m4v
<faktorqm> ok, che y sin contar la lista de mail, vos creerias que a traves de facebook o twitter
<faktorqm> nos podriamos comunicar mejor? o que al menos favoreceria
<faktorqm> la camaraderia y la interaccion entre los componentes
<faktorqm> de todos los grupos?
<faktorqm> los loco contacts de todos los grupos hispanoparlantes se encuentran actualmente suscriptos a ubuntu-es-locos?
<faktorqm> empecemos por ahi
<m4v> faktorqm: no creo que aumentar los canales de comunicación sirva
<m4v> faktorqm: eso es lo que yo me pregunto, si todos usan el maillist :P
<faktorqm> jajajaj claro
<m4v> creo que la mayoría si lo está
<m4v> pero como que no se usa mucho
<m4v> o no hay nada que decir, que se yo.
<m4v> me tengo que poner a estudiar :(
<faktorqm> bueno, vamos a dar por cerrada la reunion entonces
<faktorqm> yo me voy a comer
<m4v> faktorqm: quedate igual
<faktorqm> si claro!
<SergioMeneses> faktorqm: m4v ando en clases todavia :S jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> aqui ando :D
<m4v> SergioMeneses: quien te mandó a elegir este horario :P
<SergioMeneses> m4v: fue pablo jejeje pero bueno... ademas la confusión del calendario no ayuda :S
<faktorqm> :S
<faktorqm> voy a poner el canal en mi script de inicio para estar mas seguido
<faktorqm> cada vez que me conecte
<m4v> no che, ya nos fuimos todos
<PabloRubianes> hola
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: hi
<PabloRubianes> en media hora no?
<m4v> PabloRubianes: no sabemos, hace una hora?
<m4v> PabloRubianes: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/01/%23ubuntu-es-locos.html
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: je andamos desde hace rato aqui
<PabloRubianes> en el calendario dice que es en media hora...
<PabloRubianes> no se...
<m4v> posta?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: jejeje
<PabloRubianes> si
<m4v> PabloRubianes: ya pasó, tenés bien la zona horaria?
<m4v> PabloRubianes: porque ya esto es raro
<PabloRubianes> si
<m4v> PabloRubianes: que te tira "date -u"
<PabloRubianes> 037
<SergioMeneses> m4v: jajaja
<m4v> 037? huh?
<PabloRubianes> un sec
<m4v> mié feb  2 00:38:23 UTC 2011
<PabloRubianes> ...
<m4v> y cito del otro día "<PabloRubianes> serian 23 UTC"
<SergioMeneses> m4v: :S
<m4v> ya estamos en 0:38 UTC, 23 UTC fué hace una hora y media.
<PabloRubianes> ahhh entonces en google calendar lo pusimos mak
<PabloRubianes> mal
<PabloRubianes> yo vi el calendario y me conecte ahora....
<PabloRubianes> perdon
<m4v> igual, estamos todos
<m4v> con suerte SergioMeneses va a salir de su clase
<m4v> y yo voy a estudiar menos, pero que más da
<SergioMeneses> m4v: PabloRubianes podemos empezar :D
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> al menos leo y contesto a pedazos jejejej
<m4v> PabloRubianes: podés leer el log que te pasé, hablamos un poco con faktorqm mientras no estabas
<PabloRubianes> toy leyendo
<PabloRubianes> leido
<PabloRubianes> digo lo que me parece???
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: por favor
<PabloRubianes> bueno a mi me parece que si se necesita una organizacion... lo que no quiere decir que los de la organizacion hagan todo
<PabloRubianes> pero eso crea el espirutu de colaborar
<PabloRubianes> por motus propio es como estamos ahora y eso es comprobado que no funciona
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: crear un concilio?
<SergioMeneses> o un grupo para tal motivos?
<PabloRubianes> algun tipo de organizacion
<m4v> PabloRubianes: si el motus propio no funciona pensás que una responsabilidad asignada o puesto en un concilio armado ahora va a mejorar algo?
<PabloRubianes> el motus propio no funciona porque somos 4 o 5 siempre
<PabloRubianes> antes de empezar a hacer eventos y cosas hay que conseguir que los locos se comprometan a la integracion
<PabloRubianes> me parece que hay mas de 4 personas que pueden hacer algo ahi por la vuelta
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: pero como comprometerlos?
<SergioMeneses> al menos sabemos q nuestros LoCos colaboran
<SergioMeneses> pero los demas?
<m4v> si bueno, pero la organizacion no va a cambiar nada, las palabras siguen siendo palabras.
<m4v> cuesta ponernos deacuerdo para hacer bien una reunión
<PabloRubianes> es verdad
<m4v> para mí, como dije antes (que no salió en el log porque se actuliza cada hora)
<m4v> falta comunicación
<SergioMeneses> m4v: esa parte es verdad... pero podemos comenzar por algo
<PabloRubianes> para mi todo tendria que funcionar asi... http://people.ubuntu.com/~pablorubianes-uy/Esquema%201
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: eso
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> este es el esquema que te mostre SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: m4v pero creo q estamos fallando en cuestiones basicas
<PabloRubianes> ahora ademas estamos en un mes medio complicado
<SergioMeneses> no esta leogg ni efrain :S
<m4v> nadie comenta, osea, solo comentar lo que está haciendo en el maillist, que pasa con DiegoTc, alucardni, leogg? osea, nose donde andan, nose que están haciendo, nose porque no están aquí ahora.
<SergioMeneses> m4v: diegotc me escribio
<m4v> nose porque effie no está, a pesar de que confirmó que iba a estar
<SergioMeneses> q quiere participar pero estos dias anda ocupado
<SergioMeneses> :S
<m4v> no es reproche, ojo.
<SergioMeneses> m4v: yo se... solo es preocupación
<SergioMeneses> :S
<PabloRubianes> m4v en que locos estas conectado ahora??
<m4v> PabloRubianes: ninguno, no formo parte de ningún LoCo. Soy ayudante y operador en #ubuntu-es
<PabloRubianes> digo online
<PabloRubianes> para traer gente aca
<SergioMeneses> m4v: canales me imagino
<m4v> ah, en IRC?
<PabloRubianes> porque si nos quejamos de la falta de comunicacion
<PabloRubianes> estando aca tres personas no hacemos nada
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: m4v voy terminando la clase... creo q me retiro :S
<m4v> si, ya se que yo también no hablo mucho
<PabloRubianes> AVISO: con Kelp me puse en contacto ya llevo 3 mails y NADA
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: eso es preocupante
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: m4v cuando nos reunimos de nuevo?
<SergioMeneses> yo convoco gente :D
<m4v> igual, estoy en varios canales, -ar, -co, kubuntu-es, u-es, este, ubuntu-irc, etc
<SergioMeneses> al menos refrescar el equipo
<SergioMeneses> y obtener nuevas ideas
<PabloRubianes> hay que conseguir mas gente...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: primero reunirnos los antiguos y debatir bien
<SergioMeneses> creo q es fundamental tener la base
<SergioMeneses> hemos trabajo bien
<SergioMeneses> trabajado
<m4v> SergioMeneses, PabloRubianes: yo ahora estoy tratando de evitar el burnout, porque el laburo en u-es es mucho y me está agobiando. Pero trato de estar en reuniones como estas.
<SergioMeneses> m4v: eso lo sabemos :D
<PabloRubianes> m4v, pero parte de eso es que consigamos mas ayudantes para u-es
<PabloRubianes> o para cualquier cosa
<PabloRubianes> si todo depende de uno tampoco funciona
<m4v> PabloRubianes: si, algo que me preocupa es que *NO* gente de los LoCo en u-es
<m4v> y no hablo de idlear, sino de participar
<PabloRubianes> pero es ma misma de antes... hasta que me invitaron aca yo pense que era el canal de espa;a y eso piensan otros
<m4v> conozco a todos los regulares de u-es pero nadie ellos participa en un LoCo, capaz es de esperar, porque hacer las 2 cosas debe ser mucho, pero nose.
<m4v> si, es probable
<PabloRubianes> los locos necesitan de esa gente y el u-es necesita de los locos
<m4v> el LoCo España está sin actividad, y en u-es los regulares son españoles en su mayoría
<PabloRubianes> ves
<m4v> como que es contrarictorio
<PabloRubianes> es una confucion el nombre
<m4v> contradictorio*
<PabloRubianes> pero ta decidimos dejarlo
<m4v> PabloRubianes: no creo, hay muchos latinomericanos también, solo que no están en algún LoCo tampoco
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si me concacto con los contactos de los locos otra vez a ver si puedo hacer que alguien entre a la reunion
<PabloRubianes> y vemos cuando hacemos una sin lios de horarios
<m4v> PabloRubianes: ok
<m4v> veo si puedo mandar un email este fin de semana sobre #ubuntu-es (no puedo antes por estudios)
<PabloRubianes> vamos a hacerlo la proxima semana
<PabloRubianes> el martes a la hora que hoy debio ser...
<PabloRubianes> 23 UTC
<PabloRubianes> con una semana hay que hacer ruido
<PabloRubianes> y con esa gente decidimos
<PabloRubianes> y en algun momento hay que arrancar
<m4v> Sergio se cayó
<PabloRubianes> seguro que salio de clase
<PabloRubianes> bueno queda para el martes a las 23 UTC
<PabloRubianes> y ahi vemos que hacemos te parece?
<m4v> a ver a ver..
<m4v> dale
<faktorqm> yo voy a estar el proximo martes entonces 23 utc
<faktorqm> o sea 20 horas de argentina
<PabloRubianes> vos faktorqm de donde sos?
<faktorqm> voy a ver si publicando en el foro y en la lista de ubuntu-argentina
<faktorqm> de Argentina
<PabloRubianes> sos del LoCo?
<faktorqm> si claro
<faktorqm> me dan algo de bola
<m4v> jaja "algo"
<PabloRubianes> ok... no tan claro porque no todos lo son :P
<m4v> mejor que nada :P
<m4v> bueno, al menos faktorqm participó más que marianom
<m4v> marianom: HUH!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<faktorqm> uhhhhhh
<marianom> sorry compañeros pero tengo demasiados hijos :)
<marianom> alguien los tiene que entretener
<faktorqm> lo se por eso es q estas perdonado
<PabloRubianes> bueno si quedamos asi... me voy a poner a estudiar
<faktorqm> marianom, voy a hacer un post en el foro y a ver si alguien da bola en la lista
<faktorqm> que hay mas gente
<PabloRubianes> arreglo el calendar??
<faktorqm> :D plis!
<faktorqm> igual yo le pregunto a marianom sino xD
<faktorqm> buenas noches gente, igual me quedo conectado
<m4v> marianom: :P
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<Petrux-ec> yo tambien, tengo que acostar a mis hijos
<Petrux-ec> nos leemos
<m4v> claro, no es la comunicación... el problema de los LoCos es la vida familiar.
 * alucardni está llegando del trabajo
<alucardni> hubo reunión???
<m4v> alucardni: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/02/01/%23ubuntu-es-locos.html
<alucardni> gracias m4v
<m4v> alucardni: no creo que esté completo el log, se actualiza cada hora
<alucardni> m4v: así estoy viendo
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<faktorqm> buen dia
<SergioMeneses> faktorqm, o7
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-03
<faktorqm> che
<faktorqm> ahi puse en argentina loco team
<faktorqm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10422790#post10422790
<faktorqm> marianom: te parece que podria ir sticky?
<faktorqm> o no es para tanto?
<faktorqm> voy a publicar en todo el resto de los foros hispanoparlantes
<faktorqm> que encuentre en ubuntu forums.org
<faktorqm> y voy a mandar a la lista
<faktorqm> no estoy en las listas de otros paises (tienen?)
<marianom> faktorqm: tenes que hablar con Lisi para ponerlo sticky (o con sajnox o con beuno)
<marianom> ellos tiene los permisos necesarios para poder hacerlo
<faktorqm> ok grax
<marianom> dammit! I missed unimix
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-04
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-02-05
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<PabloRubianes> hola... y chau me voy yendo
#ubuntu-es-locos 2013-01-29
<EliseRomanius> hola
<SergioMeneses> EliseRomanius, saludos
<EliseRomanius> que tal con ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> EliseRomanius, bien bien, ando corriendo 12.10
<EliseRomanius> yo uso debian
<SergioMeneses> EliseRomanius, que bien
<EliseRomanius> que bien no, que kaos
<EliseRomanius> has usado otra distro?
<EliseRomanius> una pregunta
<EliseRomanius> sabes de grub
<SergioMeneses> EliseRomanius, tienes problemas con grub?
<EliseRomanius> si
<SergioMeneses> EliseRomanius, que problema en particular?
<EliseRomanius> conoces efi bios?
<SergioMeneses> EliseRomanius, no
<SergioMeneses> EliseRomanius, puedes preguntar en #ubuntu-es ese es el canal de soporte en Español oficial
<EliseRomanius> ok
